# EEA2 vs EEA family permit requirements



## Cherisher (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi there,

I'm writing here after some time, surely I seek your help once again, but this time for EEA2.

Just to make sure I'm on the right track. I'm applying for EEA 2 as a Non-EEA family member of a EEA national to obtain 5 yrs residence card.. Is this the correct application for me?

Secondly, does it make any difference if my EEA family member (Wife) applies for EEA1 with me? She doesn't want to apply bcos she want to avoid the hassle.

Thirdly... When it comes to providing the evidence of relationship (in my case marriage) and proof of exercising the EU treaty rights, how come EEA 2 differs from EEA FP? Is the scope of evidence required more broader? Do I need to provide same evidence like EEA-FP and then then more ( ever since we moved to UK)?

*I will be very thankful for your expert advice.

Thank you very much.*


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Basically, unless your EEA wife has already spent 3 months in UK, she doesn't need to be exercising treaty rights in UK for you to obtain EEA family permit. This is the case, for example, if you both live abroad and you want to go to UK together, even for a visit.
After 3 months, EEA partner needs to be exercising treaty rights, so your EEA 2 application normally requires evidence of that. Easiest is if your wife is in work with contract and payslip.
Your wife can apply for certificate of registration on EEA1, and while it's not compulsory, applying the two together seems to speed up the processing of your residence card.


----------



## Cherisher (Jan 25, 2014)

Thank you for reply Joppa 

I have some more questions, If you can help with them please.

I'm certainly in the second category as both me and wife have been residing in UK for more than 3 months.

She has vast employment history in UK, particularly before marriage, whereas she is also currently employed in UK for 6+ months. I have also find a job and now working for almost 3 months.

I find it very hard to include all the payslips from her past jobs, bcos as I researched some people attach even 1-2 yrs of job payslip. I'm not sure if this is required. 

Do we need to show her past employment record or just most recent ? and how many payslips would be appropriate?

Do I also need to submit her P60's and HMRC Tax calculations for X number of yrs?

For proof of relationship do I need to show emails and messages when we were apart (Pre- EEA-FP situation) or just phone history since we moved to UK and started living together.

Thanks for reading. You're a great help.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Just a couple of payslips from her present work will do.
No P60, Self-assessment etc.
It's up to you how much relationship evidence you provide, but something concrete like joint accounts and tenancy.


----------



## Cherisher (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks for reply Joppa


----------



## Cherisher (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi Joppa,

Hope you are doing well.

I want to follow your advice of filing EEA1 application together with my EEA2 application, to speed up the visa process. 

What documents do I need to submit for that? The form looks very similar to EEA2, does that mean the proofs are the same?

Can you please help.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, basically. Evidence of identity (passport or ID card), evidence of exercising treaty rights by EU partner (job contract, payslips), proof of address such as tenancy agreement or mortgage statement.


----------



## Cherisher (Jan 25, 2014)

Good Morning Joppa,

I'm close to completion of my application and there are few questions I have, if you could help please!

1. Are biometric required for EEA2 OR EEA1 applications or Simply sending them together to Durham is correct?

2. For my cover letter do I need to discuss my relationship with wife from the beginning or just after moving to UK on EEA-FP?

3. Should the Sponsor letter contain the same references to law e.g. "The Immigration (EEA) Regulations 2006 section 12" and "DIRECTIVE 2004/38C" or its different for EEA 2 applications?

4. Can we mention that we are also applying for EEA1 within the Sponsor letter from my wife (EEA national)?

5. Is it good strategy to include the minimum but substantial and relevant documents for my EEA 2 application? Is it True that Durham centre are aware of the documents provided by me to British Embassy Warsaw at the time of EEA-FP application? Asking this to avoid duplication.

6. Although I'm aware that EEA1 applications are not compulsory, but are they same as Worker registration scheme (WRS) which was before? Are these two different? My wife has WRS.

7. Can we file our applications on a priority basis, or is it not possible with EEA applications?

I will be very thankful if you solve my queries 

Kind Regards.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Cherisher said:


> Good Morning Joppa,
> 
> I'm close to completion of my application and there are few questions I have, if you could help please!
> 
> 1. Are biometric required for EEA2 OR EEA1 applications or Simply sending them together to Durham is correct?


No biometrics. Yes, put them in same envelope.



> 2. For my cover letter do I need to discuss my relationship with wife from the beginning or just after moving to UK on EEA-FP?


From beginning.



> 3. Should the Sponsor letter contain the same references to law e.g. "The Immigration (EEA) Regulations 2006 section 12" and "DIRECTIVE 2004/38C" or its different for EEA 2 applications?


Omit them. You are not a lawyer and they know the law better than you do.



> 4. Can we mention that we are also applying for EEA1 within the Sponsor letter from my wife (EEA national)?


No need. They see your applications being made together.



> 5. Is it good strategy to include the minimum but substantial and relevant documents for my EEA 2 application? Is it True that Durham centre are aware of the documents provided by me to British Embassy Warsaw at the time of EEA-FP application? Asking this to avoid duplication.


Just provide what is necessary for EEA2, no more, no less. They won't know what you did previously unless they do a search.



> 6. Although I'm aware that EEA1 applications are not compulsory, but are they same as Worker registration scheme (WRS) which was before? Are these two different? My wife has WRS.


Different.



> 7. Can we file our applications on a priority basis, or is it not possible with EEA applications?


All EEA applications are supposed to be prioritised, but the only stipulation is they do it within 6 months. No priority as such possible, and no in-person application (postal only).


----------



## Cherisher (Jan 25, 2014)

Today I got result of my EEA 2 application and its a success!

Here is my timeline:

EEA1 and EEA2 applied: 19th August

COA with right to work: 27th August

EEA1 and EEA2 issued: 25th October

Thanks to Joppa and all others who helped me with this process.


----------



## abrish (Jul 18, 2014)

Can i have the list of documents please .thanks in advance


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Read the thread!


----------



## abrish (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi . We are about to send eea1 and eea2 forms ..i want to know we have a daughter of 5 months old will she goes on my form (eea spouse) or i have to fill another form and do i have to make the copies of all documents and attach with forms plus the original attached with my husband's eea2 form?? They have asked for profe of adress for my daughter we have just nhs letters are they enough? ? ThanksThanks a lot


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Supporting documents can be shared if you put all applications in the same envelope.


----------



## abrish (Jul 18, 2014)

So it means no need to do foto copies?? And what about our daughter's form ..do i have to fill another one or put her on mine and then pay double?? Thankss


----------

